# AMD E-450 Driver Help



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

Installed Win10 on my laptop with E-450 and this crap refuses to install drivers. Catalyst 15.7.1 simply fails to install driver for HD6320. Checked the INF and guess what, out of gazillion display adapters, only HD6320 is missing. WHY?! Windows Update driver is absolute garbage, can't even play Youtube 720p smoothly. And now this. WTF AMD?!

The thing is, it doesn't say on the installer start that my adapter is not supported. Not at all. It behaves the same as it used to on E-450 and on my old HD7950, like everything is OK until the end of installation, it just says it failed (with yellow exclamation mark) and gives me the useless log that doesn't really say anyting useful.

I've complained over it before when I was testing beta build and people just said it all runs like crap because HW aceleration wasn't enabled in beta. Now I'm uswing final with WHQL drivers and it's equally crap.

This E-450 laptop has been degrading performance at insane pace. When I bought it it was super snappy with Win7. Then it just went downhill. It's sluggish despite OS being otherwise way faster than Win7.

@erocker
If you're cranky or you have some sort of grudge against me (which I know you do), chill down dude. I've posted a thread in the evening just to have it locked in the morning. WTF dude? If you think this post doesn't ask for help, then why the hell do you think I've posted it? To me it is pretty self evident I'm pissed because nothing works and I need a solution to make stupid GPU working so I can at least watch Youtube like it's 2015. With Windows 10. Obviously.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 2, 2015)

I took a look at your first thread. Didnt ask for help at all. Was just a rant. Which is basically a carbon copy of your first paragraph here. Stop trying to think people are out to get you when they're not. If I were a mod I would have locked it too.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 2, 2015)

What happens if you try to install the 8.1 version? Just looked at my INF (15.7.1 Windows 7 x64) and "AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics" is in it.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I took a look at your first thread. Didnt ask for help at all. Was just a rant. Which is basically a carbon copy of your first paragraph here. Stop trying to think people are out to get you when they're not. If I were a mod I would have locked it too.



You don't ALWAYS have to explicitly say I NEED HELP to get one you know...



m&m's said:


> What happens if you try to install the 8.1 version? Just looked at my INF (15.7.1 Windows 7 x64) and "AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics" is in it.



I'm gonna try this, though I find it very stupid that driver specifically made for Win10 doesn't have it for some bizarre reason but 7 and 8.1 does. And it's a HD6000 series which aren't THAT old. It seems more like AMD messed up something badly with this APU detection and forgot the INF entry...


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 2, 2015)

I installed the newest win7 64bit driver on my E-350 zbox nano last night it broke scaling "overscan" and HDMI audio even tho the driver did actually install
My advice just use the old working driver, its not like AMD is fixing anything for the E-series like gpu upscaling not working on HDMI absolutely love having to set my tv to stretch when I play crappy games at 720p


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

The Win8.1 driver doesn't even get detected. It just offers me to install CCC without the driver. Great. There is no "driver to go back to". It's new OS with NO driver to go back to. And if Win8.1 was offering me to install Win10, then one would expect you're gonna get a somewhat full experience and not this broken mess. I don't think I'll be buying any laptop with AMD CPU/APU ever again. This is stupid.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> it broke scaling "overscan" and HDMI audio even tho the driver did actually install



Don't mention that bug.  It's only been in AMD drivers for ever, but the AMD fanboys will string you up if you mention it.  It must be a problem with HDMI, or your TV, or your computer, or the planets are mis-aligned, it is definitely not a driver bug though.



RejZoR said:


> The Win8.1 driver doesn't even get detected. It just offers me to install CCC without the driver. Great. There is no "driver to go back to". It's new OS with NO driver to go back to. And if Win8.1 was offering me to install Win10, then one would expect you're gonna get a somewhat full experience and not this broken mess. I don't think I'll be buying any laptop with AMD CPU/APU ever again. This is stupid.



It ins't that hard.  Go into device manager and update the driver through there, then point the driver wizard to the AMD folder created when you ran the driver installer.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2015)

@RejZoR

Nothing gets you help faster than a rant...

In all seriousness, the E-450 is pretty old, and it was pretty bad to begin with. Do you have an SSD in that laptop? I'm looking at your main rig and you're running a SRT-esque setup so maybe your laptop is an HDD only setup, which would explain the steady decline in performance.

I've had the Overscan problem ever since 2 months after I bought my 280X. AMD came out with a shit driver and I've had to overscan/underscan ever since. It's horrible but I deal with it. No other choice.

Anyways, it might be time to hop onto Kaveri or Carrizo. Zacate was a budget product to begin with, so however bad Llano is...just X5 and you'll get Zacate level bad. AMD probably knows so they're getting rid of support for it. When your laptop 18W APU succumbs to a midrange Snapdragon 415...

here I am, sitting on a 280X that will only work under a ghetto AIO, a HD 5450 that does weird laggy shit all the time, and a R7 265 that screams like Wilhelm. #amdlyfe


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

It has 8GB of RAM and SSD drive. And it's moving like a 486 with Windows 10 installed trying to run GTA5. And I've seen people rant about the same thing. It just degraded in performance for no apparent reason, running same apps it used to run super smooth slow now like it only has 10th of its original performance.

And with Windows 10 forcing its drivers down my throat I'm not even sure what gets installed based on driver dates.

Force installed Win8.1 drivers and it's still dropping frames like insane on Youtube and everything is lagging. WTF


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Force installed Win8.1 drivers and it's still dropping frames like insane on Youtube and everything is lagging. WTF



Chrome?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

Firefox. Which used to play HTML5 videos perfectly smooth. And now it can't even 720p videos. Something I used to play using Adobe Flash on a god damn Atom N270...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> You don't ALWAYS have to explicitly say I NEED HELP to get one you know...


Maybe not. But in your case it was nothing but a rant. Nothing indicating you wanting help.


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 2, 2015)

@RejZoR

I faced the same situation yesterday, when migrating my dad's computer from Windows 7 Pro: he's using an aging HD4650 because his motherboard doesn't have any kind of onboard VGA chipset.

The card itself is fine and provide an HDMI output, which is all he ever needed.

The latest 15.7.1 Windows 10 x64 doesn't support HD4000 series anymore, as stated in the release note.

As @Batou1986 said, i too had the broken scaling "overscan" which could be resolved in the regular CCC, had it been available....

I fixed this situation in 2 steps :

1/ Uninstall your generic HD6000 series driver using Display Driver Uninstaller (download DDU ), DDU also provides a way to blacklist Windows 10 driver update for this card, and reboot the computer

> at this point, you should have a microsoft generic VGA adapter @ 1024x768

2/ in your case, install whatever legacy drivers with HD 6320 legacy support, (heck, i went back to some legacy catalyst 13 and they installed just fine, eventhough it's not designed for Windows 10 )


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

I've just reinstalled Win10 from scratch to see what's what. If it won't work, then it's going back to Win8.1 and then I'll just sell the damn thing. It's no use to me if I'm forced to use ancient OS and ancient drivers and still can't play stupid Youtube smoothly.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I've just reinstalled Win10 from scratch to see what's what. If it won't work, then it's going back to Win8.1 and then I'll just sell the damn thing. It's no use to me if I'm forced to use ancient OS and ancient drivers and still can't play stupid Youtube smoothly.


Don't forget that if I get something and it's requested "do not bake." It goes to be benched and WCG worked until it dies!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh cmon this is moronic. I'm not even able to playback 480p smoothly. 480p. Are you kidding me AMD!? The drivers from AMD can't be installed and the ones from WU dont' seem to have ANY hardware acceleration capability. I may just as well run the damn thing with that basic Microsoft VGA driver...

I'm scared to update my WIndows tablet to Windows 10 if crap like this is very likely to happen. Again.


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> @erocker
> If you're cranky or you have some sort of grudge against me (which I know you do), chill down dude. I've posted a thread in the evening just to have it locked in the morning. WTF dude? If you think this post doesn't ask for help, then why the hell do you think I've posted it? To me it is pretty self evident I'm pissed because nothing works and I need a solution to make stupid GPU working so I can at least watch Youtube like it's 2015. With Windows 10. Obviously.


Why would I hold a grudge against someone I don't know at all? I wouldn't. Read my post in the thread I closed. In no way were you asking for any kind of help in it, your post was ranting  belligerence and therefore following posts were the same since nobody actually knew you were asking for help. Try to be more clear in your intentions with your posts so people actually know you want help. I'm not here to argue with you, just help. So, if you feel you need to continue this conversation, my PM box is always open.

Thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

erocker said:


> Why would I hold a grudge against someone I don't know at all? I wouldn't. Read my post in the thread I closed. In no way were you asking for any kind of help in it, your post was ranting  belligerence and therefore following posts were the same since nobody actually knew you were asking for help. Try to be more clear in your intentions with your posts so people actually know you want help. I'm not here to argue with you, just help. So, if you feel you need to continue this conversation, my PM box is always open.
> 
> Thanks.



I am here to help and argue though and @RejZoR is just being a whiney little s**t.
Maybe if he used older drivers or just listened to some of the recommendations in the last thread, this wouldn't be an issue.


> Instead of whining to us, why don't you submit a bug report to AMD. Clearly AMD doesn't like you and given your attitude, I can't say I blame them. I know what @OneMoar would have to say about this thread, and it's nothing nice.



With that said, why is there a second thread and why are we still talking about this? There is nothing that we can do, the OP apparently doesn't want to tell AMD but wants to rant about them all day, and on top of that, this (just like the last thread,) doesn't ask a question. It's all statement; a rant. I think @erocker did the right thing by locking the other thread and I'm surprised this one hasn't been locked yet either...

Since when was ignoring a moderator ever a wise thing to do?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I've just reinstalled Win10 from scratch to see what's what. If it won't work, then it's going back to Win8.1 and then I'll just sell the damn thing. It's no use to me if I'm forced to use ancient OS and ancient drivers and still can't play stupid Youtube smoothly.


win 8.1 ... Ancient?... not really (unlike the E-450 who begin to show his age...)

so if the thing driver , (like the event with your 980 which would work better with 347 than 353) OS's, since win 8.1 is ancient and useless, is not the latest: it sucks?
countless time some said/wrote in the thread you made or in answer to some post you did : the lastest is not always the better, but did you read those post? probably not...



Aquinus said:


> I am here to help and argue though and @RejZoR is just being a whiney little s**t.
> Maybe if he used older drivers or just listened to some of the recommendations in the last thread, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> ...


not only AMD ... nvidia too  tho he has a strong point to ignore any recommendation that state a rollback to older version (or any asking for precision)


wrote on a i5-5200U lapto runing the "antic" Win 8.1 Pro but i will update to 10 unlike my main rig, the "free win 10 upgrade" is not a good deal for the desktop  (luckily i did say wait and see, some guinea pig will show what problems and what amelioration Win 10 bring)


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 2, 2015)

For what its worth the E-xxx series is shit at playing back anything without DXVA support, hd flash and HTML5 were always shit slow too
I don't know what your expecting out of this rig or if at some point you had some magic that made it 2x as fast as mine, either way it being slow at doing anything that requires an actual CPU is par for the course.

Also GTAV? on a chip that gets its memory from the system ram, you actually expected that to work ?
The E-450 is not an APU in the way a 6800k is a APU the E-series relys on the GPU to get anything of merit done video wise and games are limited to emulators and things like FF7/8 for pc.

Hell at this point I'm thinking of replacing it with a 50$ steam link box because it cant do steam streaming well even at 720p


----------



## Anvirol (Aug 2, 2015)

I've got the same issue on E2-1800 APU on Windows 10. Catalyst 15.7.1 display driver fails to install. I have reported this to AMD.

What makes matters worse is that current W10 drivers (apparently since 15.7) have broken DXVA2 on AMD APU's, which prevents us from using it as a HTPC.

At this rate I'll have to revert back to Windows 7 and use 15.6 drivers.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

Anvirol said:


> What makes matters worse is that current W10 drivers (apparently since 15.7) have broken DXVA2 on AMD APU's, which prevents us from using it as a HTPC.


Is it ones of these APUs? This is from the supported hardware tab on AMD's site for the latest drivers:


			
				AMD said:
			
		

> *AMD APU Product Family Compatibility*
> 
> "Kaveri", "Godavari", and "Carrizo" series APUs are only supported by AMD Catalyst™ 15.7.1 on Windows® 7 (32 & 64-bit) and Windows® 8.1 64-bit and Windows® 10 (64-bit).


It sounds like WDDM 2.0 drivers are incomplete/unfinished/unpolished.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anvirol said:


> use 15.6 drivers.


Don't, they don't work right just use omega
Also be sure to set your decoder to DXVA2-Copyback, the other option don't work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Is it ones of these APUs? This is from the supported hardware tab on AMD's site for the latest drivers:
> 
> It sounds like WDDM 2.0 drivers are incomplete/unfinished/unpolished.


E-450 is "Zacate," hence the lack of support.

NVIDIA goes back to GeForce 8 series (DX10) where AMD goes back to HD 5 series (DX11).  AMD could add support for Zacate in a future driver release but I wouldn't hold my breath for it.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

It doesn't matter. I don't need DX12 support on it, but damn playback of some stupid video is certainly something I'd expect from a GPU. It has a HD6000 series GPU on it. It ain't THAT old no matter what.

Sure it's weak for gaming, but if it was barely able to decode 4K before, and now I can't even play 480p, what does that tell you?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It doesn't matter. I don't need DX12 support on it, but damn playback of some stupid video is certainly something I'd expect from a GPU. It has a HD6000 series GPU on it. It ain't THAT old no matter what.
> 
> Sure it's weak for gaming, but if it was barely able to decode 4K before, and now I can't even play 480p, what does that tell you?


It tells us you're running the generic Windows driver. Go install an older version as other's have suggested. Windows 10 doesn't require WDDM 2.0 drivers IIRC. Cool you jets and listen to what people are telling you. No one likes a person who's so worked up they can't pay attention to the recommendations being made. Also 4 years old is a while for how under-powered the E-450 was even when it came out but, that's beside the point. Just try using the same version drivers you had before you upgraded.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

Then what the hell is the point of "generic" drivers if they do nothing other than paste a stupid name in the Device Manager!? I don't care how "weak" and "underpowered" it was when it came out. It works like absolute junk TODAY on 10 times less demanding things than it did in the past. Why is WU even bothering installing a huge driver if it then does NOTHING to ANY performance!? It doesn't just go backwards with logic, it goes 1000 kilometers backwards.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Then what the hell is the point of "generic" drivers if they do nothing other than paste a stupid name in the Device Manager!? I don't care how "weak" and "underpowered" it was when it came out. It works like absolute junk TODAY on 10 times less demanding things than it did in the past. Why is WU even bothering installing a huge driver if it then does NOTHING to ANY performance!? It doesn't just go backwards with logic, it goes 1000 kilometers backwards.


So you can use your f**king computer. Would you rather it booted with no video support and zero ability to do anything? Without any ability to install video drivers because a half-decent generic one doesn't exist? Just quit your whining and install an old version already. Now all you're doing is being a winey little s**t. I'm astonished this thread hasn't been closed like the other by now.

People were willing to help you and you're willing to keep ranting, that's reason enough to close this thread. You don't want help, you want an audience to rant to...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2015)

I HAVE NO VIDEO SUPPORT. This crap can't run anything, not even stupid 480p video. What the hell is YOUR problem? And I've installed the Win8.1 driver that fully supports my graphic card and the Youtube was still lagging like I'm trying to view it on Commodore C128...


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I HAVE NO VIDEO SUPPORT. This crap can't run anything, not even stupid 480p video. What the hell is YOUR problem?


You're winey attitude. It's not conducive to people wanting to help you. No one likes a winey s**t who complains all the time, even when they want help.


RejZoR said:


> I've installed the Win8.1 driver that fully supports my graphic card and the Youtube was still lagging like I'm trying to view it on Commodore C128...


It sounds like the driver still isn't loaded up. Does it say it's AMD's driver in device manager because it sounds like you're still on that generic driver. Also yes, the generic driver is going to suck but at least you can see what you're doing to install the right one. That's the point of it...

So lets see Device Manager. The driver should say the driver provider is AMD  and not Microsoft. If it says Microsoft, the driver never actually loaded it. It's entirely possible that it might not want to load the older driver through the installer and that you might have better luck manually installing it. Honestly, if you've tried several versions of catalyst without using a driver cleaner, I would clean up the PC again and attempt to install the one that worked with 8.1 again. If it still holds on to the Microsoft driver, you may want to try manually updating it through the device manager by telling it what .inf file should get loaded up for your graphics card if it's an "incompatibility" thing since the old installer might not be Windows 10 aware but, this is all guesswork because we get more ranting than information.

Either way, report back what device manger is. It will illuminate how to proceed and what questions to ask. I'm willing to help so long as you don't turn this thread into a dumping place where rants go to die.

Also, this is all resting on the assumption that you properly removed drivers before installing new ones or that you've successfully attempted to install them. So more info, less ranting please.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2015)

Enough is enough. For f%#k's sake, why does @Aquinus still bother to help you? Everything he posts is a suggestion, and you keep coming back with "what the hell is your problem?

Christ alive. This isn't an A10-6800K. If you ran Windows on a Snapdragon 400, this is what you would get. Absolute sh*t quality and performance. If you're already on Windows 10, why not try a refresh or something (clean install)? 

What IS your problem, bud? You ask people for help then you hurl shit at them when they try to help you, then you go to a different set of people and continue to hurl shit around.


----------



## Anvirol (Aug 2, 2015)

I got DXVA2 working in Win10 (E2-1800, Zacate) by installing the 15.6 beta drivers. 15.7 and 15.7.1 wouldn't install. 

Also previous Windows 10 insider drivers (DX12 supported) were fine, but I'm not sure which driver version it was.
15.6 Beta:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400229

I'm pretty sure it'll work for E-450 as well, it's basically the same APU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2015)

Anvirol said:


> I got DXVA2 working in Win10 (E2-1800, Zacate) by installing the 15.6 beta drivers. 15.7 and 15.7.1 wouldn't install.
> 
> Also previous Windows 10 insider drivers (DX12 supported) were fine, but I'm not sure which driver version it was.
> 15.6 Beta:
> ...


if it's not the latest ... he will not read or even consider that option ... for him the latest have to be the best and bugfree directly on day one ... it seems .. 

tho nice solution! (can confirm it works on a E-450 mATX ASUS mobo)


----------



## 64K (Aug 2, 2015)

It's the early adopter thing. MS is just doing the same thing that game publishers have been doing to us for years. Sell it and let your customer base beta test it for you and let them find the bugs.

btw RejZor I like you just fine but the voices in my head don't like you. They say you're too negative and that I should just avoid the Christmas rush and start hating you right now but I'm not listening to them. They can't get along with anybody anyway.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2015)

64K said:


> It's the early adopter thing.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## scope54 (Aug 2, 2015)

Rejzor, look in Task Manager and make sure nothing is taking up a lot of CPU cycles. For example on 8.1 my dad's laptop had a problem with windows update and there would be something called TiWorker.exe maxing out the hard drive and cpu. In task manager under the details tab or Processes tab you can sort by CPU utilization.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

Okay, since I haven't seen anyone clarify this (if you did then I must be blind today)

Yes, the E-450 is an APU with a 6320g in there, but APUs usually go with the MOBILE version of the chips, so with that in mind, how much power do you think you'll get anyway? I mean when you pair that with a dual-core that runs at 1.65ghz, it's not going to do much of anything. 

My laptop has a 6520g in there and it does stuff.. It tries to go places but it doesn't since newer drivers are a bit buggy, I sit on 14.1 or 14.2.

My advice? Grow up and quit fighting Win10 because all it's done is make yourself look like an ass when people are trying to help you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2015)

vga.dll means no GPU acceleration for video playback hence the slowness.

Option a: download the driver package that originally worked, run it so it extracts the drivers, and from device manager, point it to that folder and it will hopefully find and install those drivers.

Option b: revert to previous Windows install and wait until AMD releases drivers for Zacate (assuming they ever do).


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I HAVE NO VIDEO SUPPORT. This crap can't run anything, not even stupid 480p video. What the hell is YOUR problem? And I've installed the Win8.1 driver that fully supports my graphic card and the Youtube was still lagging like I'm trying to view it on Commodore C128...



Well our 450 barely ran ok with video's and in Win 10 it is surely worse with added full screen crashes lol.  Funny one is going to AMD's website to check for a driver for it comes up blank lol.

When we 1st got it for our eldest it worked perfectly fine but even set back to it's original state it's no were as good as it was. Like to know what the fuck happened too flash just became to much for it.

Our eldest ( left home now ) gave it to the youngest of brats we have here she's letting me know about the problems as to be honest i don't have the time and just annoys me no end.

No it should not be this bad but it is and it's pointless complaining about it here, but i do feel your pain with this matter.

I say sell it and pick up a older laptop like a DELL 1764, ours is1-2 years older than the 450 uses about 20-30 and is way is a hell load better and really fast with a SSD which is what i typed this on and can be had for about $200.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 3, 2015)

Most of the W10 threads I just look at, and always come to the same conclusion. I feel it's still wait and see time, like it is with ALL MS OSes after launch. I might try it when some decent Dx12 games trickle in, but until then, I think I'll avoid the frustrations in tile happy land.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

I just upgraded and except for some stupid design decisions, it seems okay and I'm ultra fussy about operating systems.  It can mostly be configured to mimic Windows 7 and it does have some nice multi-monitor features that were missing before (e.g. the task bar can be made to appear on each and even allows you to only show windows on secondary displays that are presently shown on that display).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Then what the hell is the point of "generic" drivers if they do nothing other than paste a stupid name in the Device Manager!? I don't care how "weak" and "underpowered" it was when it came out. It works like absolute junk TODAY on 10 times less demanding things than it did in the past. Why is WU even bothering installing a huge driver if it then does NOTHING to ANY performance!? It doesn't just go backwards with logic, it goes 1000 kilometers backwards.


Seriously, do you even computer?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2015)

I installed 13.1 drivers for an HD 42xx card today.  Steps:
1. download the latest version of AMD drivers for the device for Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit (match OS obviously).
2. once downloaded, run it.
3. After the initial extraction, it will pop up to continue the install.  *Cancel.* It will fail anyway because the OS doesn't match what the drivers are for.
4. Log in to an admin account if you aren't already.
5. right-click on the start button and select Device Manager
6. expand Display Adapters
7. Find the "Microsoft Basic Display Adapter" that needs updating and double click on it.
8. Change to "driver" tab.
9. Click "Update Driver."
10. Click the button that says you'll find the driver yourself.
11. Navigate to C:\AMD which was created by the installer in step 1.
12. ???
13. Profit!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 4, 2015)

Then again, why the hell discontinue only a 4 years old GPU !? It's idiotic. HD5000 are supported but HD6000 isn't. It's basic, but it's still HD6000 series and I've always been using same drivers as used for discrete GPU's. AMD, stop being lazy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2015)

APU versus GPU.  Point is: stop complaining and install the driver.  There aren't many Windows 7/8.1 drivers Windows 10 will flatly reject.  You just have to circumvent the installer.

I think VIA VDock, discreet GPU drivers, and HP printers are the only ones that fail.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 4, 2015)

It doesn't matter if it's APU. It's using HD6000 GPU. End of story. This ain't a mobility product that has a separate driver. Stop defending lazy vendors. Damn.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It doesn't matter if it's APU. It's using HD6000 GPU. End of story. This ain't a mobility product that has a separate driver. Stop defending lazy vendors. Damn.


_It is a mobile GPU with it's own GPU driver._


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 4, 2015)

And yet it installs (or shall I say it used to) from the desktop package. Make up your mind... THIS. AIN'T. MOBILITY. GPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2015)

AMD seems to think the latest drivers should work (15.7.1) but I suspect you tried them:
32-bit
64-bit



			
				AMD said:
			
		

> *AMD APU Product Family Compatibility*
> AMD Radeon™ HD 6000G Series


AMD uses one driver package for pretty much everything except legacy (HD 4 series and down).


I'm getting a strong impression that E-450 was special order for OEMs only which means drivers are supposed to be provided by the OEM.  Have you checked the OEM's website?  What is the brand and model number of the laptop?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 4, 2015)

OEM drivers are garbage. They stopped supporting it basically sine day one. Typical for OEM's...

I've forced installed Omega drivers now and Youtube seems to run smooth now. I just hope retarded Windows 10 Update won't force install their "latest" garbage over these...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It doesn't matter if it's APU. It's using HD6000 GPU. End of story. This ain't a mobility product that has a separate driver. Stop defending lazy vendors. Damn.


He is not defending lazy vendor's, he appears to be getting a little tired of you, despite being offered a potential solution finding something else to moan about, you have made your point, move on please and be happy in the knowledge that whilst AMD are being un-helpful some here continue to help.

It seems that you have made some progress so case closed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Then again, why the hell discontinue only a 4 years old GPU !? It's idiotic. HD5000 are supported but HD6000 isn't. It's basic, but it's still HD6000 series and I've always been using same drivers as used for discrete GPU's. AMD, stop being lazy.





RejZoR said:


> It doesn't matter if it's APU. It's using HD6000 GPU. End of story. This ain't a mobility product that has a separate driver. Stop defending lazy vendors. Damn.





RejZoR said:


> And yet it installs (or shall I say it used to) from the desktop package. Make up your mind... THIS. AIN'T. MOBILITY. GPU.


And you're wrong. (that cpu has a 18w tdp ... )
"The AMD Radeon HD 6320 *(also called ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6320)* is an integrated graphics card in the Zacate netbook processor. It is based on the same graphics core as the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330 but without any dedicated memory. Compared to the slower Radeon HD 6310, the 6320 offers the same base clock rate, but in difference features the automatic overclocking to 600MHz (Turbo Core) Compared to the slow GMA 3150 in the Atom processors, the HD6320 offers a lot more performance and is about as fast as the Nvidia ION graphics solution.."
also ...
"Inside the E-450 *two Bobcat cores* can access 512KB level 2 cache per core. In comparison to the Atom processors, the Bobcat architecture uses an "*out-of-order*" execution and is therefore faster at the same clock speed. *However, the performance is far worse than similar clocked Penryn (Celeron) or Danube (Athlon II) cores. On average the cpu performance of the E-450 lies a bit beyond a Celeron SU2300 at 1.2 GHz or a Athlon II Neo K325 at 1.3 GHz."*
"Radeon HD 6320 is an integrated GPU in one of the Zacate Processors, based on the 40nm Terrascale 2 architecture.
It's based on the Cedar Core (therefore related to Radeon HD 6350) and offers 80 Shader Processing Units, 8 TMUs and 4 ROPs. Both the operating memory clock's speed and bus width will depend on the system's RAM configuration and speed. Its central clock runs at up to 500MHz (600MHz in Turbo Mode).
Its performance is very limited and so today's modern games can only be played using very low resolutions such as 800x680 - 1024x768 or are unplayable at all."



RejZoR said:


> OEM drivers are garbage. They stopped supporting it basically sine day one. Typical for OEM's...
> 
> I've forced installed Omega drivers now and Youtube seems to run smooth now. I just hope retarded Windows 10 Update won't force install their "latest" garbage over these...


glad the issue is (or seems to be for now) resolved
also you might want to take a look here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/


----------



## Toothless (Aug 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> And yet it installs (or shall I say it used to) from the desktop package. Make up your mind... THIS. AIN'T. MOBILITY. GPU.


Yes it is, otherwise it would be called a "HD6320: when it's actually a "6320g"

All mobile APU GPUs are "xxxxG" as far as I've seen.


----------

